# 他不是恶意的 / 他没有恶意



## Gattamelata

Hello, dear Wordreference forum community! Sorry for the lack of context, I was revising my flashcards, and encounter such card: (first side) 
"He meant no harm" => (second side) "他没有恶意". But my intuition was "他不是恶意的". So, I hope to ask a native speaker: are both possible? What is the difference for you between  "他没有恶意" and "他不是恶意的"? 写中文也可以的！


----------



## corner1912

“他没有恶意”更常用些。“他不是恶意的”语法上有一点点问题，“恶意”主要是 *名词*，感觉很少有人用“恶意的”作 *形容词*

“好心”不一样，n.好心，adj.好心的 都没问题，比如：

“一片好心”（名词）
“好心的市民”（形容词）

而“恶意的”则不太好，“恶意的xx”、“他是恶意的”。有时候我们用“恶毒的”形容一个人很坏，比如“恶毒的皇后”


----------



## albert_laosong

both are acceptable I think, but "他没有恶意” is a bit more common.  
I think the difference is that with "他没有恶意”, he either already did something bad or he hasn't. While with "他不是恶意的", he already did.

For example, you can say 别害怕，他没有恶意，他只是想给你检查一下。Here you can't say 他不是恶意的 because he hasn't performed the inspection yet. 
Then 你别生气，他不是恶意的/他没有恶意，他是因为担心你才那样做, here you can use either of them.


----------



## Gattamelata

*corner1912，albert_laosong，非常谢谢你们！！！*


----------



## stephenlearner

We don't say 他不是恶意的 or 他是恶意的.

You might mistake 恶意 with 故意.  With 故意, we can say 他不是故意的 or 他是故意的.


----------



## Skatinginbc

誰 (Who) 沒有惡意?  他沒有惡意 ==> 主詞是 "他", 一個人.
什麼 (What) 不是惡意的?  他(那樣做)不是惡意的 ==> 主詞是 "他(那樣做)", 一個行為.
因為 "他不是惡意的" = "他那樣做不是惡意的",  所以 albert_laosong 認為:


albert_laosong said:


> I think the difference is that with "他没有恶意”, he either already did something bad or he hasn't. While with "他不是恶意的", he already did.


"他不是惡意的" = "他那樣做不是惡意的" ==> 他已經那樣做了.  "He already did."

A: 你為什麼踩我?
B: 我不是故意的 (= 我踩你不是故意的).


----------



## selfzhouxinrong

两句话都是正确的，应用的场合不同，并没有哪句话更常用的说法！

1.他*不是*恶意的：
【他】不能 是或不是【恶意的】，只有【他的行为】可以 是或不是【恶意的】，所以这句话省略了【的行为】。但这种语法是正确的，在中文里很常用。所以听到这句话的时候，【他】一定之前有【行为】，一定之前做了什么。

2.他没有恶意：
就像【他没有钱】一样。
因为【没有钱】，所以买不了东西。因为【没有恶意】，所以不会伤害你。
在这句话中我们无法判断【他】之前是否【有行为】。


----------



## stephenlearner

selfzhouxinrong said:


> 1.他*不是*恶意的：
> 
> 但这种语法是正确的，在中文里很常用。


I have never heard of it. Maybe it is regional. Not used in north of China, Beijing included.


----------



## selfzhouxinrong

stephenlearner said:


> I have never heard of it. Maybe it is regional. Not used in north of China, Beijing included.


您是北京人吗？您好！我是上海人。
我能确定这句话是正确的。
他不是故意的，他不是存心的，他不是有意的。他不是善意的。如上面那位加拿大朋友所言，随处可见的。


----------



## stephenlearner

I've been living here for many years, but have never heard of it. I should ask my kids whether they have heard of it.

You can say it, but it doesn't sound natural to me.

I've just searched 恶意的 in 北语语料库 BCC语料库.  Can't find an instance of somebody being 恶意的.


----------



## corner1912

selfzhouxinrong said:


> 您是北京人吗？您好！我是上海人。
> 我能确定这句话是正确的。
> 他不是故意的，他不是存心的，他不是有意的。他不是善意的。如上面那位加拿大朋友所言，随处可见的。



你可以有你自己的观点，但是最好不要绝对地否定别人，同一种语言在不同地区的差异是十分巨大的。
“他是存心的”，“他是有意的”，“他是故意的”都没问题，但是“他是恶意的”仅仅是能接受，我不认为这种用法是完全正确的，至少在北方如此。
地区：北京，陕西


----------



## selfzhouxinrong

corner1912 said:


> 你可以有你自己的看法，但是最好不要绝对地否定别人，同一种语言在不同地区的差异是十分巨大的。


你好，你可以看下另外一篇我赞同你的评论，我的回答基本都会给出理由和解释。
如果你觉得我的说法不准确，你也可以给出我不准确的理由，如果理由充分我当然是非常原意接受的！
我也肯定有很多没听到过的表达方式，很多文言文我也不是很懂，但如果我只说 “因为我没听到过” 就下判断，我会觉得理由可能并不充分。

这件事可能存在以下8种情况。
1.它是错的，你没听到过。
2.它是对的，你没听到过。
3.它是错的，我经常听到。
4.它是对的，我经常听到。
5.它在你那里是错的，你没听到过。
6.它在你那里是对的，你没听到过。
7.它在我这里是错的，我经常听到。
8.它在我这里是对的，我经常听到。

 so，你可以谈谈你的理由，从语法上，从当地习惯上，从底层逻辑上都可以，我们共同学习。


----------



## albert_laosong

球场上，你的队友被裁判判恶意犯规，你争辩说：他真的不是恶意的（这里用“他真的没有恶意”，可能反而有点儿怪怪的）。
然后对方说：他肯定是恶意的（我想这里肯定不会说：他肯定有恶意）。
或者，你跟朋友开了个玩笑，可能开的有点儿大，朋友生气了，你说：我真不是恶意的。

我觉得上面这些用“他/我不是恶意的”应该挺自然啊？


----------



## stephenlearner

Gattamelata said:


> He meant no harm


 我觉得我们需要局限在这个范围内。在这个范围内，我不会说： 他不是恶意的。

当然出了这个范围，比如上贴所提到，体育比赛中说，”他真的不是*恶意的*“ （此处”恶意的“会强调)，我觉得是 ”他真的不是*恶意犯规*“ 的简化。 



albert_laosong said:


> 或者，你跟朋友开了个玩笑，可能开的有点儿大，朋友生气了，你说：我真不是恶意的。


 觉得奇怪。我会说：不好意思，(我)没恶意。


----------



## selfzhouxinrong

stephenlearner said:


> 我觉得我们需要局限在这个范围内。在这个范围内，我不会说： 他不是恶意的。
> 当然出了这个范围，比如上贴所提到，体育比赛中说，”他真的不是*恶意的*“ （此处”恶意的“会强调)，我觉得是 ”他真的不是*恶意犯规*“ 的简化。
> 觉得奇怪。我会说：不好意思，(我)没恶意。



当对方有行为在先，并且已经造成不好的结果时，两者都可以。
当对方没有行为在先，那*“他不是恶意的”*就不能用。
你说的对，这是省略句，原句是：*他的行为不是恶意的，他的犯规不是恶意的，等。*绿色部分被省略了。


----------



## corner1912

selfzhouxinrong said:


> 我也肯定有很多没听到过的表达方式，很多文言文我也不是很懂，但如果我只说 “因为我没听到过” 就下判断，我会觉得理由可能并不充分。
> so，你可以谈谈你的理由，从语法上，从当地习惯上，从底层逻辑上都可以，我们共同学习。



我也是这个意思，语言这个东西只要有地方有人这么说，其他人能理解，就至少是合理的。我们可以用理论反驳其他人的理论，但是我觉得不能用自己的经验否定其他人的经验。

你说“他不是恶意的”可以看作是“他*的行为*不是恶意的”的省略，我认为这里可能就是这句话的问题所在。省略的前提是不产生歧义，而这里恰恰产生了歧义。

“他是存心的”，“他是有意的”，“他是故意的” 的主体都是人，扩展的话只能分别扩展成 “他*这么做*是存心的”，“他*这么做*是有意的”，“他*这么做*是故意的”， “存心的”，“有意的”，“故意的”这里可以理解为副词。如果扩展成  “他的行为是存心的”，“他的行为是有意的”，“他的行为是故意的” 则改变了主语和“xx的”的词性，虽然可以接受，但我不认为这个句子是严谨的。

而“他不是恶意的”则恰恰相反，“恶意”本来是形容“行为”的，但是如果把“他的行为不是恶意的”省略成“他不是恶意的”则改变了主语，所以我认为 “他不是恶意的” 虽然可以接受，但其实不严谨，因此不能这么省略。这句话之所以“听起来”是正确的，我觉得是因为听者自动把“故意的”代到了“恶意的”位置，而且这句话其实在理解上本来也没有太大的问题，所以口语上这种小瑕疵就忽略不计了。


----------



## selfzhouxinrong

corner1912 said:


> “恶意”本来是形容“行为”的，但是如果把“他的行为不是恶意的”省略成“他不是恶意的”则改变了主语，所以我认为 “他不是恶意的” 虽然可以接受，但其实不严谨，因此不能这么省略。这句话之所以“听起来”是正确的，我觉得是因为听者自动把“故意的”代到了“恶意的”位置，而且这句话其实在理解上本来也没有太大的问题，所以口语上这种小瑕疵就忽略不计了。


在中文里这样的省略应该有很多吧。
我暂时能想到的有：
*他很快，他很稳*。其实当中都可以加上*他的动作很快，他的行事作风很稳健。*
省与不省主语也都发生了改变。另外他很稳还以表示他站的很稳吧，所以我认为中文很多都能省，很多句子都有歧义的，要看具体的语境再决定具体选哪个意思的。
我再想想我怎么能反驳自己的这个回答，你也帮我想想。
另外，我前面想到一个肯定不能用的词【敌意】，这个非得【有敌意】，非得加个【有】，这是为啥？我暂时没想通。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Example 1:
新聞報導: 2020-03-29 男子接連掰斷7輛車的車牌，被民警抓獲後，竟說自己這樣做 “不是惡意的”。==> 文章裡, "不是惡意的" 的主詞是一個行為 (i.e., 這樣做)。

該事件視頻裡的實際對話:
上海李某: 我弄這個牌照...但*我*不是惡意的。(意思是: 我承認弄這個牌照, 但我弄這個牌照不是惡意的)
民警: 善意的?
上海李某: 只是情緒的發洩…

他掰斷車牌是*有意的* (有掰斷車牌來發洩情緒的意圖),  *故意的* (知道犯法，卻任其發生或決心使其發生), 但他認為不是*惡意的* (不是以傷害別人為目的)。

Example 2:
湖南《瀟湘晨報》新聞標題: 酒楼吃个饭竟然刷了17万！酒店：*我们*不是恶意的_。_


----------



## stephenlearner

Skatinginbc said:


> Example 1:
> 新聞報導: 2020-03-29 男子接連掰斷7輛車的車牌，被民警抓獲後，竟說自己這樣做 “不是惡意的”。==> 文章裡, "不是惡意的" 的主詞是一個行為 (i.e., 這樣做)。
> 
> 該事件視頻裡的實際對話:
> 上海李某: 我弄這個牌照...但*我*不是惡意的。(意思是: 我承認弄這個牌照, 但我弄這個牌照不是惡意的)
> 民警: 善意的?
> 上海李某: 只是情緒的發洩…
> 
> 他掰斷車牌是*有意的* (有掰斷車牌來發洩情緒的意圖),  *故意的* (知道犯法，卻任其發生或決心使其發生), 但他認為不是*惡意的* (不是以傷害別人為目的)。
> 
> Example 2:
> 湖南《瀟湘晨報》新聞標題: 酒楼吃个饭竟然刷了17万！酒店：*我们*不是恶意的_。_


看了这两则新闻。第一则新闻里面，其实是“不是恶意的破坏”的简化。我们可以说“恶意的破坏”，“恶意的犯规”，“恶意的侵权”，等等。“恶意的”作定语可以。“恶意的”作表语跟在人后面，我认为不行。第二则新闻里面，我觉得是误用，应该是“故意的”。

我想起了“耐心”，可以作对比。
我没有耐心
耐心的人
我不是耐心的。


* 从本帖来看，在某些区域，“恶意的”这一用法比较多见。 尊重！


----------



## SuperXW

我同意"他没有恶意"更常见且符合语法无争议，但也接受"他不是恶意的"，我觉得挺自然。


----------

